# Doggie Dooley



## Bullet (Dec 5, 2007)

Has anyone ever used one of these? I think it is a good concept but want to make sure it works. The biggest downfall I see is that it is cold up here in the north and could only probably use it during the late spring, summer and early fall. 

Worth the money or a gimmick?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+18+570&pcatid=570


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

I used one of these a long time ago and it worked very well. It is important to use the correct amount of enzymes, they call them Digester or Terminator. Works best above 40 degrees.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I used one when I lived in Pennsylvania and Virginia. It worked better in Virginia although it worked fine most of the year in Pennsylvania. In PA, I had to boil a big pot of water once or twice per week and add that to it. I live in Tennessee now and need to get another one. It's easy to use and controls odor very well.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

My neighbor has one. He rarely uses it anymore. Instead I think he just uses a 5 gallon bucket to collect the waste and then dumps it in a discreet location (behind his fence near some shrubs). Heck, he might simply put some of those enzymes in the bucket.

As for me, I just shovel the stuff toward the back fence.


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

I live in SE Ohio and I have one.
As stated before, works best above 40 degrees.
Mine works well.


----------



## flatcoatfun (May 29, 2008)

Its not maintenence free - you need to add water and enzimes. I ended up not using mine much since it was too far from the hose. Much easier for me to scoop and put the poop out with the household trash 2x per week.


----------



## Black N Gold (Jan 14, 2009)

If you have clay soil- it doesn't work.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I had a home made similar setup a barrel buried with access in the top and the bottom cut out. After a few years there was little residue left. This was for one or two **** hounds and was located between Freeport and Rockford, Illinois.


----------



## kb27_99 (Sep 28, 2006)

zl037hihi321 said:


> 《X战警》是群戏，要照顾到每个角色，一个人的戏份就不能太多，等到盼来,《X战警前传：金刚狼》，以为笔墨集中总该有细致而深入的人物刻画了吧，谁知电影成了各类超人、超能力的烩饭。 前传比后传难拍，难就难在结局已经定下，人物性格定下。后集人物性格，必须是前集人物遭遇的符合逻辑的延伸。《星战前传》《蝙蝠侠前传》能成为经典，就因为它们在常规的科幻片和动作片中融入心理戏，令人物更加立体。《X战警前传：金刚狼》在这方面比较失败，它只勉强做到了情节“接驳”。人物性格难自圆其说，只好用失忆打马虎眼。《X战警前传：金刚狼》有一个很唬人的开头。小金刚狼失手杀死父亲——简直是半个俄狄浦斯。有这么悲惨的童年，他的一生该多么痛苦和纠结啊。然而出人意料，自小离家出走，在无数场战斗中长大的金刚狼，是如此心理健康、毫无负担、爱憎分明，并且充满使命感。在他身上看不到半点童年阴影，对于正义有种纯天然的渴望。《X战警前传：金刚狼》里的金刚狼是比《X战警》里的金刚狼还要符号化的人物。


What the hell


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Spam bot. Wonder what language it's posting in.


----------

